

Show HN: My Weekend Project -- A Clone of HN Built on Pligg - sscheper
http://zayng.com/

======
JayNeely
Nice work. The smaller font on your site made me realize how much empty space
there is on the right side of HN; never noticed that before.

------
terrellm
Nice job on the design. I never was impressed with many Pligg sites because
they were just so busy - lots of links to do lots of things. You've removed
those extras and now the focus is on the content rather than doing things with
the content.

A few suggestions/opinions:

    
    
      - Don't use a pure black font - maybe a dark dark gray
      - Drop the bold on the titles so it's easier on the eyes
      - text-decoration: none on the titles
      - Increase the line height for the title and secondary line
    

Good luck and keep up the good work.

------
jacquesm
Cool, you may have just set the standard for this, I can see re-implementing
HN on a number of platforms / languages as a nice little real-world benchmark.

------
jasonlbaptiste
cool! will you release the theme?

~~~
sscheper
Yea. I've taken a big break. I actually created that over the weekend a while
back. I'll be kicking it into gear soon and getting it prepped for release

------
sscheper
I know it's not identical; but I'm proud of it considering I've never taken a
class in any programming language...

~~~
JacobAldridge
How did you find pligg as a platform? I'm not a programmer either, but am
considering it for a 'beer money' idea I have.

(I will be leveraging the support of a friend with php / mysql experience.
Would love to know more about your experience.)

~~~
sscheper
Pligg was pretty easy to pick up; however, I've been using wordpress for a
year (which is how I got my feet wet with some development items). Feel free
to ping me with any questions!

Make sure you don't use their control panel editor to edit the header file;
with multiple themes I've experienced situations where components get messed
up.

